# Scientific Atlantic (8300HD) IR extender?



## chasechasechase

Hey guys I haven't been able to find this answer in any previous threads, but:


Do you guys know where I can get a SA ir extender for my 8300HD box. I know it use to be available on their website but it is not anymore... Do they use a proprietary ir system or does any ir extender work?


If you guys had any links of things you know work that would be great... I'm not too familiar with the 8300HD


----------



## Docism

Sorry Chase, Ive got the exact same issue. If you or anyone has a solution please share it. I don't see any inputs for an IR extender, is there any way to use the USB posts?


----------



## Docism

 This is what we need (Cisco USB IR Extender)... this ↓ is a picture.











Where are they sold?


----------



## Docism

Okay... as of the time and date of this post, I have found 6 on Ebay (I already ordered mine







)


LINK: Cisco USB IR Extender for Explorer 8300HD DVR .


----------



## idanny

Hey I just got a scientific atlanta 8240hdc box and need one of these anyone know where I can buy one in the us or online?



any help would be much appreciated thank you.


----------



## Docism

I have an extra one, give me a couple of days to see if I can find it.


----------



## Docism

Here it is, Ive got one left. $50.00 PayPal. PM me for details.

EDIT: SOLD!


----------



## Qwazr

Put it on EBAY...you'll get more than $50


----------



## Jets

 http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/su...l#~accessories 


Apparently they also make one that plugs in directly to the ir port in back. This one does not need the extra little eye on the recevier that the usb version uses.

Good luck finding it anywhere.


----------



## onerebel

I have one for sale on ebay right now, brand new, the 25' length


----------



## zeko2009

I have Amino Aminet110 Set Top Box, and did I can use same USB IR Extender, and are all USB IR Extenders are universal for all STB?


i think that thay work with same tehnology ( USB connector is for power supply, IR cable who stay at STB is emiter of IR signals, and External cable is IR receiver). If i have right about this?


Thx you all.


----------



## Speedskater

The Scientific Atlantic (8300HD) IR extender is set-up to only work with the SA STB. Or at lest it didn't work with any of the other brands of equipment that I tried.


----------



## zeko2009

What USb IR Extender is for Amino STB??

or did any STB work with all STB?


THx


----------



## AlbanyHDTV

There are some of the Sci-Atl IR Extenders on sale at eBay right now. There are both the 12' and 25' versions.

Scientific Atlanta IR Extender 12' Part #1001807 

Scientific Atlanta IR Extender 25' Part #4006725


----------



## VioletM3

Raising thread from the dead, my apologies.


Anyone have a 12' or 25' version of these for sale? eBay comes up empty and I can't locate any online resellers that carry them. Calling Cisco was a joke, I was told it's not a consumer product to be sold directly from Cisco and that I can try a local reseller in my area. They gave me a number to IBM which was for large scale business networking sales. So, here I am. Any help tracking one down would be appreciated. Again, sorry for the dead thread resurrection, figured it was easier than creating a new post.


Thanks


----------



## Speedskater

I have one, somewhere. Don't remember the length. Never used it, because it only controls the STB.


----------



## VioletM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Speedskater* /forum/post/19197125
> 
> 
> I have one, somewhere. Don't remember the length. Never used it, because it only controls the STB.



If you'd be up for selling it, please let me know via PM and I'd be happy to work something out with you.


Thanks


----------



## pokerpete

if anyone has one of these Cisco USB IR Extenders for sale let me know. I am interested to buy one. You can email me at [email protected] 


thanks


----------



## dusty mites

keep checking ebay. they always have a few on there. you need the one that plugs into the usb port on your receiver. the one that goes into the rca looking port on the back will not work. (been there done that)

they should look like this
Attachment 190552


----------



## tazz3

i need one of these also for my Scientific Atlantic 4250 high def box

my box has the usb port


----------



## TimDeaton

I have one of these cables (IR Extender 1001807). It is out of the box and has been used bit is in working condition.


If you are interested in purchasing, please contact me.


[email protected]


I am NOT a dealer


----------



## Calm Poast

I have Brighthouse cable with two HD boxes, both SA 8300HD. Each box is hidden from view and required an IR extender, just like the ones being discussed here.


I stopped in at Brighthouse and told them I needed 2 IR extenders and they gave them to me free.


That might be better than ebay ?


Try your cable supplier (if you have one) and insist you get one for free.


----------



## andrewk561

I am interested in buying the ir extender for the scientific atlanta Explorer 8300HD. Do you still have it and does it work and if so what is your best price?


----------



## daytonflyer53

I just listed a 12' SA IR extender (1001807) for the Explorer 8300HD on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290838700229


----------



## eshaw

Raising thread from the dead, (again). I'm looking for a SA IR extender for the explorer 8300HD in Canada. Please post if you have one available.


----------



## Ciscoman

I have about 10 of these if interested email me...


----------



## Ciscoman

I have many of these, email me if interested...


----------



## Davus521

Do you still have these ciscoman? I am looking for one.


----------



## vpnavy


Same here *ciscoman* - looking for one.


----------



## muratoz


I may be late to the party, but I could use one of these as well.  Ciscoman, or anyone.  Thanks.


----------



## mart541


Are there any currently available extenders that work? I just bought a     NEXT GENERATION RE 433 PLUS Remote Extender Plus  and it doesn't work.

 

EDIT - The extender above DOES work. I was doing it wrong.


----------



## carlmyman

chasechasechase said:


> Hey guys I haven't been able to find this answer in any previous threads, but:
> 
> 
> Do you guys know where I can get a SA ir extender for my 8300HD box. I know it use to be available on their website but it is not anymore... Do they use a proprietary ir system or does any ir extender work?
> 
> 
> If you guys had any links of things you know work that would be great... I'm not too familiar with the 8300HD


Anyone looking for an IR Extender for Scientific Atlanta 8300HD can find it on ebay for $8.95 with free shipping (item # 271892251958). I ordered it on a chance it would work & BAM! Plugs right into the IR socket on the back of the cable box and works like a charm! I ordered some headphone extensions to give me the length I will need and am good to go.


----------



## AJC545

Anyone looking for an IR Extender for Scientific Atlanta 8300HD can find it on ebay for $8.95 with free shipping (item # 271892251958)..... THIS did not work for me.


----------



## AJC545

AJC545 said:


> Anyone looking for an IR Extender for Scientific Atlanta 8300HD can find it on ebay for $8.95 with free shipping (item # 271892251958)..... THIS did not work for me.


Went and bought this but it did not work for me, unfortunately


----------

